# My First Broody Hen



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

My very first hen has gone broody. She's barely over a year old and has been on 3 eggs (one is hers) since yesterday morning. I've reluctantly decided to let her have her babies. I'm nervous though as I'm new to this. 

I know everyone says mom will take care of everything but I still have questions. Mine are not free range, so they stay in a run and eat all flock ( because of the roo). I've read chicks should not eat adult feed so I'm so confused about feeding and whether to leave them in the coop with the others.

Any advice for this newbie is greatly appreciated! A picture of my Tiny on her eggs just because. 😊


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just because works.

All of mine were on a flock raiser, 20% protein from hatch to adulthood. Your peeps should do fine. 

The one thing you'll need to watch for is cocci. I never had a problem with it. I think more because of where I was located.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

It’s because of the calcium levels in layer feed that you can’t feed it to immature birds, but they should be fine on a flock raiser.

One modification you might make is blocking off a separate area for the mama and placing food and water near her to minimize her stress while she’s sitting, especially if she’s currently in the Golden Nesting Box favored by 95% of the flock who NEEDS to lay their eggs in that one box. It’s not entirely necessary, though, but it sometimes helps.


----------



## pascola (5 mo ago)

Probably the little darker light will be more perfect for your hen. For the baby chickens food, you can buy some of the readymade food or tomato, banana oatmeal, etc. Best of luck.


----------

